# INFP / INFJ and Screwy Cognitive Functions



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

For a long time, I always tested INFP when I would take the online MBTI, and I took that at face value. Once I looked into it a little more, it still made sense, but I did notice that INFJ made sense as well.

The more I learned, I understood that I should examine my own cognitive functions to make a more accurate determination of my type. However, that has only lead me to be even more confused. I identify very strongly with both dominant Fi and Ni, which isn't helpful. I've put a lot of effort into "ordering" all eight functions, but I get distressed at the fact that what I come up with doesn't make much sense. I always ended up listing all the introverted functions first.. That can't be right, can it?

So I resorted to taking a few Cognitive Function tests, and they all returned results matching almost _exactly_ to what I had created myself. The problem is, I still don't make sense, not to myself.. or even the type indicator, apparently:

Fi = Ni > Si > Ti > Ne > Fe > Te > Se









*Unclear?* Gee. Am I a special snowflake or what.

Additionally, I will say that my limited experience with Socionics was that I identified much more strongly with IEI (INFp) than with EII (INFj). Generally, most INFP's are EII (INFj).. I know that Socionics does not necessarily determine MBTI, or vice-versa, but maybe that could have something to do with all this.

In conclusion, I have an ambiguous dominant function (Fi/Ni). It would seem that my inferior function is Se rather than Te, which I believe to be true. The MBTI assigns me INFP time and time again, though, aside from one time when it gave me INTP. I have no explanation for that, either.

What do you folks make of me - Any input?


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

What aspects of Fi and Ni do you relate to most? Can you compare them to how you relate to Fe and Ne? Could be helpful.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

I find it odd how you have a preference to ALL of the introverted functions. Though I thought that that was impossible, so that makes me think there's a flaw in the test...? It's really hard to tell because of the fi-dom, which leaves you as an infp or isfp. 

So then I thought- isfp, but then you have Se as your LAST function, when their's is aux. So then I thought, okay, you have to be an infp, but with your preference to Ni. So now we have the infj, which seems to sort of fit, but not really. With them being Fe's and all, and you seeming to be an Fi-dom... 

I seriously don't think (or should I say feel XD) that you're a thinker, judging be the high feeling preference... So i'm a little (or a lot) stumped. I doubt this helped you at all, I guess i'm just sorting out my own thoughts... Looking back at the order of the functions it make most sense to me that you would be an infp. 

I mean, you have Fi and Si up there, and Ne isn't completely lost in all that introversion... Te isn't super relevant to an infp anyway, so... I guess I think you're an infp. Just hope you didn't waste like a million hours trying to sort through my Ne-Si madness. Thanks for the challenge though, gotta love 'em!


----------



## sonnetfirelight (Apr 5, 2013)

I am having the same problems with trying to determine my cognitive functions and trying to determine if I'm an INFP or INFJ which is usually what I test as, but I've also gotten ENFP and ISFP. I am trying to find some test for it.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

Let Down said:


> What aspects of Fi and Ni do you relate to most? Can you compare them to how you relate to Fe and Ne? Could be helpful.


I will take a stab at it. I'm not always great at finding words for what I need to say, though, so bear with me. 

*Fi *- I relate to this the most through a complex internal system of values. My moral compass is very personal. When making a decision, I must ensure that it aligns with this inner system of mine. I also have a high level of self awareness or intrapersonal intelligence. I feel emotions very deeply and I'm acutely aware of how I'm feeling. I'm not entirely sure that isn't Si rather than Fi, though. I am also a worrier, which I've seen indicated as a Fi-dom trait, but again, I'm not completely solid on that. I just do a whole lot of feeling. I'm very connected to my emotions.

*Ni *- My inner world is always exploding with symbolic images, patterns, etc. I imagine connections that occur internally, largely to do with my own experiences/feelings/behaviors. I don't usually do so with a conscious thought process, although that does happen. More often, rather than actively cooking up insight, I'll have various thoughts/feelings/ideas simmering in the background, and every so often insight will just pop out as if it invented itself and is just presenting itself to me. I trust these insights because they are often right. I most certainly smiled a bit when I was reading about Ni and saw it associated with sudden "Aha!" moments. I feel like many defining moments in my life have come from those, often when I was least expecting it. Without getting too loony here, I would compare it to having "psychic" feelings or a "gut instinct" that I can't always explain, but that I have found I can rely on. It makes me sort of giddy.

*Fe *- I get a little confused with different explanations of Fe. I do not really relate to the described tendency towards appropriateness.. I am more likely to do what "feels right" and I think I probably come off as weird rather than proper a lot of the time. I do make an effort to be friendly, though, and I have a desire to make others happy by brightening their day. I give a lot of compliments, etc. I've seen empathy and compassion linked to Fe; I'm not really sure if that is true, but if it means anything, both myself and others see empathy and compassion as my most outwardly apparent traits.

*Ne* - I do enjoy analyzing external situations for patterns, hidden meanings, etc. I "read between the lines" and try to figure people out. This is a conscious decision.. As if I'm exercising my imagination when I'm bored. I don't feel the same way about it as I do about Ni, which seems to always be going on in the background, whether I'm thinking about it or not. I think the most natural occurrence is when I read books (if that's even right.) I bounce possibilities and symbols around in my head, wondering where it's all going, and making predictions.

I hope I'm not terribly off on these interpretations. @[email protected]

Also, I'd like to ask: I don't know if emotional expression is considered Fi or Fe, or something else entirely. I have a tendency to do both: bottling my emotions, especially if I feel like they're irrational, as well as being very open and talking about how I feel (if I can get the words right.) I do cry quite a lot, at almost any emotion, positive or negative. I don't know where to stick that so I'll just throw that out there, maybe someone else can tell me if it indicates one function over another.

I appreciate the responses, everyone.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, now from your last paragraph, I'm thinking that you are an infj, because bottling up emotions when you think they are irrational is definitely something infj's do. I think it's Ti, because Ti wants to make sure that everything is right before displaying. 

Infp's don't care all that much (that it's irrational) because Fi is so highly preferable, and Te- especially with Ne running along with it! There could be the possibility that you are truly just the specialest snowflake ever! But I think that would mean you are the most introverted snowflake ever too... Push on Fe! Push on!

Maybe if you gave us a little more info on how you react to the daily happenings of your world, because temperament is huge. Hope it helps (again..?)


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Maybe if you gave us a little more info on how you react to the daily happenings of your world, because temperament is huge. Hope it helps (again..?)


Daily happenings of my world.. Okay. This is all kind of challenging, but it's interesting and helpful, so let's do it.

Okay. Starting while I am still in bed: I have wild dreams. When I am trying to sleep, or when I first wake up and I'm not ready to get out of bed yet, I keep my eyes closed and I imagine. This is something I have done since I was a child. Sometimes I would be playing outside, sometimes I would simply sit on the floor in my room. Either way, I completely tuned out whatever was happening around me, concentrating all my energy on writing stories, visualizing worlds.

I am not so good at "living in the moment." In my original post, I did say I agree with Se being my inferior function. Sometimes I wonder how I even get from place to place. Recently, while driving downtown, I was shocked to see that a fancy new shopping center had been built practically overnight! Where did that come from?! My boyfriend informed me that it has been under construction for months. I never noticed. This happens all the time. I joke that I don't live in the world, I live in my head.

At work, I am friendly, happy, and exceptionally assertive in a way that I don't often show. People who are familiar with me, but don't know me very well, are constantly surprised at my interest in business. But the truth is that I am able to turn on and off a strong managerial aspect of myself. Right now I work as a substitute teacher, but I find it quite fulfilling. I meet lots of new people every day, and I'm interested in the things they have to say, even if they're just kids. I am not especially fond of "small talk" but I am good at it. As I said above, I like to compliment people, make jokes, etc, in the interest of making someone's day a little better.

I love reading books. I really can't think of anything like it. It is occupying someone else's head for a while. It is traveling to worlds that don't exist. When I read a book, I play it out like a movie in my head. Specifically because of this, I often dislike movie adaptations of books - Not because "Ugh they left out this part or that part!" But because, when I read the book, I create every visual detail in my head. Right down to the way each character should turn their head. No matter how good a movie is, the actors and special effects will never live up to what I saw when I read the book.

My relationship is an intellectual one. My boyfriend is INTP and a great deal of our (endless) conversations center around philosophy, science, technology. I personally find a high level of mutual respect to be the most desirable aspect of any relationship. More than anything, I appreciate that we challenge each other and treat each other as equals. I am not very conventionally "romantic."

Small things have an ability to invoke emotional reactions in me. I will find myself getting misty-eyed over the strangest things. More often, it is not something that was intentionally created to be "sad" (like.. _dog movies_) but things that hit a special nerve with me. A situation that I can relate to, even if it isn't particularly sad, will stir up a lot of THE FEELS.

By default, I prefer Feeling, but I value Thinking and try to use it often. I seek balance in that respect. I may be a Feeler, but I'm quite logical, reasonable, pragmatic. Science and facts appeal to me in a special way.

I often feel like there are many sides to me. None of them are a false persona; They are just different aspects of myself that I apply depending on what the situation calls for. I am deeply sympathetic when a friend is hurting or needs help. I am firm but amiable at work. There is also a very private side to me, which I enjoy because it is the "me" I only share with myself.

Has this been long-winded enough? Let me think. I also have a dog, if that reveals anything. 

Sorry for the essay. Another thing about me is that I am often quiet and thoughtful, but when I get to talking about something, I can go on and on until everyone wants me to shut up.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

How do you relate to the two thinking functions, Te and Ti?


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

If your dominant function is Ni and you identify strongly with Fi, then there's only one whole-type that fits: INTJ. 

Here are your possible means of escape:
1. You're not an Ni dominant or
2. You prefer Fe over Fi or
3. The MBTI model is wrong

Pick your poison.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

NighTi said:


> If your dominant function is Ni and you identify strongly with Fi, then there's only one whole-type that fits: INTJ.
> 
> Here are your possible means of escape:
> 1. You're not an Ni dominant or
> ...


INTJ? Woah.. I've never considered that at all. I can't really imagine myself as a Thinker.. The more I look into Fe, I realize that I identify with it a lot more than I originally thought. But over Fi? I'm not sure.. Oh man, I'm confused.



Longhair said:


> How do you relate to the two thinking functions, Te and Ti?


I would say I value Ti a good deal; It occurs naturally on a smaller scale, and I try to consciously use it as well. I think I have a natural tendency towards creating internal systems and dividing up ideas into categories. Like file cabinets in my brain.. I always really liked the image of the mind being a library. I've also read this as a Ni trait, but I often take a "big picture" idea/concept and break it down into components. This is how I've always stored information for memorization, studying for exams and such, and more recently I've noticed that I also store personal information, ideas, feelings, dreams, etc this way. I'm also a bit of a "scientific skeptic" so I'm frequently on alert for logical inconsistencies. On a more conscious level, I make an effort to analyze all new information critically, objectively, from multiple viewpoints. I like to make sure something is logically sound before filing it away.

As for Te.. I suppose the skeptic thing comes into play here too, but instead of recognizing logical inconsistencies in my own thought patterns, it's when I notice and address logical inconsistencies I hear elsewhere. I have an urge to do this quite a lot, and I feel more comfortable in an online setting, but in person I tend to worry about offending someone so I don't actually say what I'm thinking often. I just acknowledge it in my head; Not sure if that would be Te or something else. If I'm not mistaken, Te is also associated with a concern for facts and the scientific method, so I would say that's applicable. I wouldn't consider it a strong trait, but it's there.


----------



## Gromlin (Dec 5, 2012)

> I often feel like there are many sides to me. None of them are a false persona; They are just different aspects of myself that I apply depending on what the situation calls for. I am deeply sympathetic when a friend is hurting or needs help. I am firm but amiable at work. There is also a very private side to me, which I enjoy because it is the "me" I only share with myself.


This makes me think you have a preference for Fe-Ti over Fi-Te because you view your "authentic-self" as being circumstantial, and I suspect you are calibrating you values for appropriateness (ie. I am firm and amiable at work because it is appropriate for work). Fi-doms would probably try to maintain their values regardless of the circumstance (ie. I am firm and amiable at work because I value being firm and amiable, so I should always be firm and amiable). They might struggle with suppressing their individuality for an externalized organization.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

SpiritedAstray said:


> I
> *Ni *- My inner world is always exploding with symbolic images, patterns, etc. I imagine connections that occur internally, largely to do with my own experiences/feelings/behaviors. I don't usually do so with a conscious thought process, although that does happen. More often, rather than actively cooking up insight, I'll have various thoughts/feelings/ideas simmering in the background, and every so often insight will just pop out as if it invented itself and is just presenting itself to me. I trust these insights because they are often right. I most certainly smiled a bit when I was reading about Ni and saw it associated with sudden "Aha!" moments. I feel like many defining moments in my life have come from those, often when I was least expecting it. Without getting too loony here, I would compare it to having "psychic" feelings or a "gut instinct" that I can't always explain, but that I have found I can rely on. It makes me sort of giddy.


This sounds like NeSi.
Ne is like a supernova; a small thing expands into something huge.
Ni does the reverse, Ni is like lightning; does some connections, but only for the purpose of reaching its final destination.
Ni can be mistaken for Se because it is so direct, unlike Ne which is chaotic.





The "aha!" feeling is rather connected to your thinking function than anything else.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

This is hands down the best website to help you decide if you are INFP or INFJ. Its by the life coach and MBTI certified Vicky Jo. 

Here - INFJ or INFP? a closer look

Read through it all, you won't be let down! 
Good luck!


----------



## Conclusion (Sep 21, 2012)

SpiritedAstray said:


> I will take a stab at it. I'm not always great at finding words for what I need to say, though, so bear with me.
> 
> *Fi *- I relate to this the most through a complex internal system of values. My moral compass is very personal. When making a decision, I must ensure that it aligns with this inner system of mine. I also have a high level of self awareness or intrapersonal intelligence. I feel emotions very deeply and I'm acutely aware of how I'm feeling. I'm not entirely sure that isn't Si rather than Fi, though. I am also a worrier, which I've seen indicated as a Fi-dom trait, but again, I'm not completely solid on that. I just do a whole lot of feeling. I'm very connected to my emotions.
> 
> ...


I strongly suggest INFP -- both INFPs and INFJs confuse me, but they do so in very different ways. 

The "conscious decision" sentence in your Ne paragraph is actually quite telling, since IPs often seem to feel this way about their auxiliary -- it pulls them out of their head a bit, but takes a certain effort to "turn on." I think most of what you're describing as Ni is actually Fi, with a bit of healthy inferior Te -- if it were Ni you'd be describing your ideas in a very different fashion.  And much of the "expressions of Fe" you described is just how F types generally behave around people whether they use Fi or Fe -- but if they use Fe they seem to conceive of what they're doing differently.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I really appreciate that you'd take the time to wade through my word oceans. 

I'm still not sure either way. There are good points for both. I'm very intrigued by the proposed ideas about traits that I contribute to one function, when they might actually be a combination of two different functions working together.



Gromlin said:


> This makes me think you have a preference for Fe-Ti over Fi-Te because you view your "authentic-self" as being circumstantial, and I suspect you are calibrating you values for appropriateness (ie. I am firm and amiable at work because it is appropriate for work). Fi-doms would probably try to maintain their values regardless of the circumstance (ie. I am firm and amiable at work because I value being firm and amiable, so I should always be firm and amiable). They might struggle with suppressing their individuality for an externalized organization.


This resonates with me in particular.



Conclusion said:


> The "conscious decision" sentence in your Ne paragraph is actually quite telling, since IPs often seem to feel this way about their auxiliary -- it pulls them out of their head a bit, but takes a certain effort to "turn on." I think most of what you're describing as Ni is actually Fi, with a bit of healthy inferior Te -- if it were Ni you'd be describing your ideas in a very different fashion.


This, too. (Even though they are opposing positions.. gah!) But I like that this is based on _how_ I described myself, rather than _what_ I described.

Hmmm...


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

I totally agree with acerbusvenator, it wasn't quite adding up to what Ni is, but I'm not as clever as an intj to actually make the connection that it would be an NeSi combination. So if these observations are correct, we have quite a few options... but sense you think you are either an infp or an infj, the only one of those with this combo is the infp, hm... love that song by the way acerbusvenator!


----------



## Artificial_Nocturne (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been there. Scouring through every source you can find, and analyzing every piece of information you come by until it's been reasoned into a warm fuzzy feeling. Yes, slightly maddening. At this point, my best guess is it may honestly be better to look at it from a more personal angle, thinking about who you are instead of trying to connect the dots. I may be able to help a bit, though. I am extremely close to my sister. We discuss our feelings, theories on greater matters, spirituality, and yes, mbti. She just so happens to be an INFJ. I have done quite a bit research on this type as well, and since I am a generally (and shamefully) stereotypical INFP, I may be able to provide some insight. If you have any specific questions which are less about the technicalities, and more about the differences in the true person, just ask! :happy:


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Sun Lips said:


> In conclusion, I have an ambiguous dominant function (Fi/Ni). It would seem that my inferior function is Se rather than Te, which I believe to be true.




It can be hard to pinpoint the dominant function (feeling or intuition) if you're pretty developed in both and identify with both.

Why do you think Se, rather than Te, is your inferior function?


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Edit - wait. Sorry. I didn't realize this thread is old and was just brought back up. Ignore my post unless you would like more input for whatever reason.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

bearotter said:


> It can be hard to pinpoint the dominant function (feeling or intuition) if you're pretty developed in both and identify with both.
> 
> Why do you think Se, rather than Te, is your inferior function?[/COLOR]


Well, this was quite a while back, but at the time I was mostly going off what seemed to be my least developed function. I have always found it difficult, impossible, or undesirable to worry about the here-and-now. I am not oriented towards the present moment and my natural state is one that is much more vague, but doesn't feel like the "now" at all.

Silly as it may be, I really identified with this line from a Kanye song:
"I'm living in the future, so the present is my past."

I also felt that, although I wasn't very good at taking in details or paying attention to my immediate surroundings, I had a sort of weird relationship with sensory input. Especially when stressed, I am prone to drinking, thrill-seeking, etc. I supposed everyone was like that, though. I didn't immediately realize the extent to which I had this sort of indulgent, all-or-nothing attitude when it came to details and my external environment. When I'm not shunning the tangible world in favor of my internal landscape, I'm either completely absorbed in planning/preparing so I can maintain control over my environment, or doing the opposite and "letting loose."

It isn't always bad - I'm really quite fond of roller coasters! 

Another thing that I suspect could be related to inferior Se is occasional hyper-awareness of sensory input, again, usually in a negative way. For example, if I'm studying for an exam and my roommate is playing music across the house with the door shut, I can hear it ever so softly but it sounds like gunfire. Sometimes I have no problem tuning out the world, but that's usually when I should be paying attention. If I'm in a movie theater and some people five rows back are chattering, it's as if I can only hear them, even if the sound in the theater is much louder than their conversation. I've never really asked for input about this and its possible relation to Se, though.

As far as Te goes - it just never made much sense to me that it would be my inferior function, or least developed. When I read about it, immediately some aspects of INFP/ISFP friends came to mind. It strikes me as similar to the way I view Se - either a neglect of the function, or indulgence in it. My Fi-dom friends, under stress, often suddenly become very critical and extremely concerned with hard facts and logic. It is an apparent change from their normal focus on individualism and subjective reality. It is not something I do, though. I'd say I'm always on the slightly critical side, with a pretty even focus on solid facts, and Te is not one of my strongest functions but I don't think it fits into that inferior position.

Sorry, this is a pretty long answer.


----------

